# 65 389 tri power



## WasabiGTO (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there a source to buy a complete tri power setup. Manifold, gaskets, carbs, linkage etc


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

WasabiGTO said:


> Is there a source to buy a complete tri power setup. Manifold, gaskets, carbs, linkage etc



Ebay might be your best bet. Most of what I see are services that will rebuild the tri-power, but you have to supply the carbs. So you might purchase a tripower off Ebay and then send the carbs out for restoration. You can then buy all the other parts fairly easy and install yourself.


----------



## WasabiGTO (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks. I'll start looking


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Mike @ Pontiac Tri Power https://pontiactripower.com


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

cij911 said:


> Mike @ Pontiac Tri Power https://pontiactripower.com


I checked out his website prior to my recommendation. It seemed that he had more in the way of restoration/rebuild parts, but didn't see any complete carbs which is really the key. So it looked like a complete tri-power set-up from Ebay would get the carbs, along with the other needed items, all in one shot and then have the carbs restored/rebuilt by someone like Mike and go from there.

The tri-power set-ups on Ebay, in my opinion, were going for a fair and reasonable price. I suppose it is getting to the point where less and less owners know how to rebuild/adjust a carb, and with the costs to restore a tripower along with those who are going with aftermarket fuel injection pieces and LS swaps, you will see tripower set-ups sell for cheap - their time has come and gone for those who sought to cash in on them.

FiTech seems to offer an EFI 2x3 set-up good for 600HP and for installation on a tripower manifold. Not inexpensive when you consider all the mods needed for the installation, but it would be the way to go if one could afford the pricing. https://fitechefi.com/products/39610/ and more installation info by HotRod https://www.hotrod.com/articles/kic...-go-efi-tri-power-600hp-system-71-challenger/

So I am sure more and more swaps from carb to EFI are going to be done over time and the Pontiac tripower set-ups will go down in value and become affordable. It's just the way of the old car hobby.......and a big indicator that I am old, and getting to be an outdated antique myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## WasabiGTO (Jun 2, 2013)

PontiacJim said:


> I checked out his website prior to my recommendation. It seemed that he had more in the way of restoration/rebuild parts, but didn't see any complete carbs which is really the key. So it looked like a complete tri-power set-up from Ebay would get the carbs, along with the other needed items, all in one shot and then have the carbs restored/rebuilt by someone like Mike and go from there.
> 
> The tri-power set-ups on Ebay, in my opinion, were going for a fair and reasonable price. I suppose it is getting to the point where less and less owners know how to rebuild/adjust a carb, and with the costs to restore a tripower along with those who are going with aftermarket fuel injection pieces and LS swaps, you will see tripower set-ups sell for cheap - their time has come and gone for those who sought to cash in on them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great response


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> I checked out his website prior to my recommendation. It seemed that he had more in the way of restoration/rebuild parts, but didn't see any complete carbs which is really the key. So it looked like a complete tri-power set-up from Ebay would get the carbs, along with the other needed items, all in one shot and then have the carbs restored/rebuilt by someone like Mike and go from there.
> 
> The tri-power set-ups on Ebay, in my opinion, were going for a fair and reasonable price. I suppose it is getting to the point where less and less owners know how to rebuild/adjust a carb, and with the costs to restore a tripower along with those who are going with aftermarket fuel injection pieces and LS swaps, you will see tripower set-ups sell for cheap - their time has come and gone for those who sought to cash in on them.
> 
> ...


 https://pontiactripower.com have and sell complete setups....Don't go Ebay, you will regret it....Call Mike


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

I have dealt with these guys in the past and every once in a while they have complete set ups all restored, but it is a crap shoot to hit them at the right time. I will say this though, great guys to deal with and I picked up a lot of useful information from them.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Mike at Pontiac tripower is a stand up guy. Well worth a conversation. Be careful with eBay as the saying goes with obe one kenobi - “"You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. You must be cautious"


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

I got lucky with eBay with the tripower for my 66. Mike at tripower squared me away with correcting the numerous issues with my setup on my 65.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

John, or Rodger at Sonic motors in Holly Michigan may have The exact one you need.
He has tons of stuff. Even has a few 64 GTO hoods.

(810) 750-1421


----------



## gtoguy4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok. So what is my 66 complete tripower worth? When I sold my 65 Lemans convertible(GTO clone), 20 years ago, I took off the 66 tripower, and put it in the cellar. I almost tripped on it yesterday. My son took it out for a last ride, and slammed it into the curb turning a corner. Right rear wheel went rolling down the road. You NEVER drive a car after it's sold, especially when a car carrier is coming for it, going down south. In the freezing cold, I had to replace the axle, the upper and lower control arms on the passenger side, and pull out the rear quarter where it hit the sign post. The car had actually shifted on the body mounts, because the deck lid was not centered any more. Passenger side front wheel was off a bit also. Spray canned the red quarter after a quick bondo job done by a friend. Got the car driveable and knocked 1000 off the price. Car went down south somewhere. What a week that was. Tripower still in my cellar. Also rebuilt 66 389 engine in my garage. Now, if I could find a 66 GTO with no engine, I would be all set.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

I've seen prices range from $750 to $2250. I think asking 2k+ is reaching but it depends on what the buyer is willing to pay. I got mine (a complete rebuild with 95% correct parts) for $1500 three years ago or so. Couldn't be happier with it. I think you could sell your setup for $1250 relatively easy, if it's in decent shape.


----------

